# Drivers seat help



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

My drivers seat is starting to split and the edge is fraying. The interior is turquoise not sure how well the replacements would match. How is the after market interiors? I might look and get panels of other seats.









I do have another issue that gave me flash backs of when I was a kid. The rear seat caught fire at one point.It only damaged the cloth on the upper and lower back seat. That should be a relatively easy fix. Flicking your ash out the window doesn't always go well. Same thing happened to my Grandprix.


----------



## Researcher (Jun 29, 2020)

There are good quality interior like legendary interiors but the color will probably be off and I dont think they sell just one cover, they come in pairs.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Legendary seems to be a well made and popular choice on this forum...but heard they are six weeks out. I bought OPGI skins fifteen years ago and have had no issues. What's their quality now? Can't vouch for that.


----------



## Researcher (Jun 29, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Legendary seems to be a well made and popular choice on this forum...but heard they are six weeks out. I bought OPGI skins fifteen years ago and have had no issues. What's their quality now? Can't vouch for that.


If you’re buying from legendary directly the wait can be long. Check OPGI, AMES, and other parts distributors as they may have stock. They usually sell Legenday, PUI, Distictive, and other brands.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought PUI for my 65 GTO. Back seat upholstery was fine. However, I was disappointed in the fit for the bucket seats. A six week wait time should tell you something about the demand for Legendary. The wait for a higher quality product is worth it IMHO.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I think I will repair what I have if I can find some donor material. My wife does wardrobe to she can stitch it all together. No reason in particular just making it mine. Too bad its not black we have tons of that laying around. I put some feelers out to see if there is any laying around. I am sure I will get some laughs.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

67ventwindow said:


> I think I will repair what I have if I can find some donor material. My wife does wardrobe to she can stitch it all together. No reason in particular just making it mine. Too bad its not black we have tons of that laying around. I put some feelers out to see if there is any laying around. I am sure I will get some laughs.


OPGI sells the material by the yard I think.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

A good upholstery shop can replace those panels and the welting. Find one that has been in business a long time and they may have the correct color in stock. It was fairly common throughout GM cars in the 60's.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> A good upholstery shop can replace those panels and the welting. Find one that has been in business a long time and they may have the correct color in stock. It was fairly common throughout GM cars in the 60's.


Thanks! I couldn't see replacing seats for what little that was wrong with them.


----------

